# 1917 WW1 BSA All-Weather with Military Fittings: AUCTION



## Wing Your Heel (Feb 21, 2014)

*2014: LATEST NEWS UPDATE

This 1917 WW1 BSA All-Weather with Military Fittings

and over 100 other vintage bicycles will be sold at auction

on 9th MARCH 2014 at Hove, East Sussex, England

ONLINE LIVE BIDDING at auction.oldbike.eu*​




auction.oldbike.eu


----------



## rubblequeen (Mar 9, 2014)

*Happiness is wheel shaped*

Happy, happy, happy  bought this bike today at the auction or rather with an electronic bid.. Oh the marvels of electronics.


----------

